# brushless dyno numbers



## dms888 (Oct 18, 2011)

I bought a 17.5 brushless motor that come with a dyno sheet. It also come with the rotor strength( i believe) and the mms reading. I am fairly new to rc racing and was looking some numbers to compare mine to. Just wondering how this motor compares to other 17.5's. Can anyone help?

thanks, matt


----------



## dms888 (Oct 18, 2011)

or can anyone explain exactly what all this info means and what kind of numbers i should be looking for? just trying to understand everything.

matt


----------



## 3R racer (Jan 19, 2011)

Post the particulars and someone will pipe in.


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

I try to explain every thing on a pm He has a real good motor his can 22.3 22.2 21.3 rotor i think was 1437 then his dyno numbers 
Post all your numbers here I think he just wants to brag lol just kidding


----------



## dms888 (Oct 18, 2011)

22.2, 22.3, 22.1 and +1350 -1361

volt 5.0

rpm torq watt ef amps
10433 5 39 66 11.7
9989 6 44 65 13.4
9482 7 49 65 15.1
8987 8 53 63 16.6
8533 9 57 62 18.1
8027 10.1 60 60 19.7

im not sure what all this info means and would like to know. i am fairly new to all this. if someone can tell me what it is for and what it means. also would like to see other numbers to see what kind of differences there are among the same size motor (17.5). i would think the same size motor would be close in numbers. just want to understand everything. 

thanks, matt


----------



## oldtimer (Mar 3, 2002)

Not a bad Motor your rt Bojo . You need to look at the rpm and eff numbers 1st then compare the touq and then the amps all these # s are very good if you have a dyno that is . is this a Putnam Motor revtech


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

Its a EA Revtech


----------

